# *.do URLs dont work in apache web server+tomcat



## haomomo (28. Aug 2006)

Hi folks,

All the *.do URLs I've written in Struts Framework can work very fine just in the level of 

Tomcat application server. When I want to send the *.do URLs at first to Apache Http 

Server and afterwards let the http server in turn hand over the request to tomcat, there 

was a error, which says "Object not found". 

I guessed there must be something wrong between the two levels of web and application 

servers, cause the web application can work well just in tomcat alone, which should at 

least mean that all the codes and mappings should be right, arent they?

Hope some of you guys can help me figure out the solution to my problem, thanks in 

advance!


----------



## RaoulDuke (28. Aug 2006)

Could you please post all configuration related to the mod_jk module? Can you access jsp sites through apache?


----------



## haomomo (28. Aug 2006)

Yeah. JSP files can be accessed through apache web server without any problem. 

I dont know why part of configuration realted to the mod_jk module.


----------



## RaoulDuke (28. Aug 2006)

I can't help you if you don't show me the configuration of the mod_jk module. Your Apache should load and configure mod_jk, the connector to the tomcat server, at some point in the configuration.

How does the "JkMount" command in the apache configuration (maybe in in server or virtual host context) look like, that you use to mount a tomcat webapp onto the apache webserver?


----------

